
Show HN: Culturejoy – Get cultured in 10 minutes a week - arcb
http://www.culturejoy.com
======
arcb
OP here, would love your thoughts!

~~~
DrScump
When you opened with a Kardashian reference, you lost me immediately.

~~~
arcb
Sad to hear that - though that's the point :) There's so much pop culture
around, deeper culture isn't appreciated as much. Check out our weekly
archives:
[http://www.culturejoy.com/archives/](http://www.culturejoy.com/archives/) :)

